

Squire: powerful lightweight rich text editor - nmjenkins
https://github.com/neilj/Squire

======
portmanteaufu
It's lazy of me, but I'd love to see a link to a live demo of the editor so I
can get a feel for it without having to deploy it myself.

~~~
ckluis
Not lazy. That's a duh for anyone who wants people to test something.

